# I can't get access to USB Flash Drives

## Crimson Danzig

I configured the kernel with USB Support and everything but it just doesn't open the flash drives

I did a tail for the messages and it recognizes that the flash drive has been installed. but I just can't get access to it

Here's the print of the tail:

Aug  4 13:51:33 Aquelarre polkitd[2025]: started daemon version 0.101 using authority implementation `local' version `0.101'

Aug  4 13:51:35 Aquelarre gnome-session[2035]: WARNING: GSIdleMonitor: Unable to initialize Sync extension

Aug  4 13:51:36 Aquelarre gnome-keyring-daemon[1955]: GLib-GIO: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications.

Aug  4 13:51:41 Aquelarre polkitd(authority=local): Registered Authentication Agent for unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session1 (system bus name :1.11 [/usr/libexec/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1], object path /org/gnome/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale C)

Aug  4 13:55:11 Aquelarre kernel: usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

Aug  4 13:55:12 Aquelarre kernel: usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0930, idProduct=6545

Aug  4 13:55:12 Aquelarre kernel: usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Aug  4 13:55:12 Aquelarre kernel: usb 1-1: Product: DT 100 G2       

Aug  4 13:55:12 Aquelarre kernel: usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Kingston

Aug  4 13:55:12 Aquelarre kernel: usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 001372997BD5EB2110000020

----------

## GES

what to say?

```
# ck-list-sessions
```

----------

## Crimson Danzig

Session1:

	unix-user = '0'

	realname = 'root'

	seat = 'Seat1'

	session-type = ''

	active = TRUE

	x11-display = ':0'

	x11-display-device = '/dev/tty7'

	display-device = ''

	remote-host-name = ''

	is-local = TRUE

	on-since = '2011-08-04T13:51:33.500534Z'

	login-session-id = ''

----------

## Hu

I am not familiar with ck-list-sessions, but that output looks like you are logging in as root.  Is that correct?

What do you mean "it just doesn't open the flash drives"?  What does not open them?

----------

## Crimson Danzig

I can't get acces to the flash drive in the desktop enviroment, I can't open it nor exlore it

----------

## barul

An can you explore it via a terminal?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Crimson Danzig wrote:*   

> I can't get acces to the flash drive in the desktop enviroment, I can't open it nor exlore it

 

You need to be more specific. For you the meaning of that assertion might not have a margin of doubt, but with that info you gave we can only guess. Do you get any permission denied error when trying to access it? Can you access it at all or is the problem that the device isn't even listed in the relevant file manager or something? Please, give details.

----------

## Crimson Danzig

Well, when I plug the flash drive in, it doesn't happen anything, I haven't checked if via terminal I can access to it, but in the desktop environment doesn't happen anything, even when I get into Places/Computer it doesn't show the flash drive, it only shows the file system icon.

I hope I made my self clear this time

----------

## i92guboj

 *Crimson Danzig wrote:*   

> Well, when I plug the flash drive in, it doesn't happen anything, I haven't checked if via terminal I can access to it, but in the desktop environment doesn't happen anything, even when I get into Places/Computer it doesn't show the flash drive, it only shows the file system icon.
> 
> I hope I made my self clear this time

 

Much clearer. 

Does this command output something?

```
USE="consolekit policykit udev" emerge -auDvN world
```

----------

